# Benny Went Camping!



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

We took Benny camping last week before the Memorial Day weekend. He loved it! My sister's boyfriend also brought his dog, Dan, who's a cockanese. Here are some pictures of Benny's adventures:









Close-up!









Walking in the water









Another close-up









Walking through Boulder Field

Benny had a great time! We can't wait to go camping with him again.


----------



## charlie (May 26, 2009)

So cute! We should take Charlie camping some time. He might like it too


----------



## Lynn-n-pops (May 26, 2009)

He looks like he really enjoyed it!!


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Yes he did. We all had a great time.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Dave said:


> We took Benny camping last week before the Memorial Day weekend. He loved it! My sister's boyfriend also brought his dog, Dan, who's a cockanese. Here are some pictures of Benny's adventures:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No clue at all how my phone pulled this up but what s cute poo

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I was just about to post .....Oh Benny welcome back we've missed you .....der xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Fab pictures - benny looks like he's born to camp and for a life outdoors! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great pictures! Have missed these action shots!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

A cockanese...that's a new one on me! Is it a cocker spaniel crossed with a pikanese? I'd love to see pics.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> I was just about to post .....Oh Benny welcome back we've missed you .....der xx


I don't know how this happened. I was in a different thread responding..... Maybe this will bring them back 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Confused.com


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Confused.com


I was responding to the jail thread I posted and when I hit submit this just came up. I have no idea how this happened. This thread was way before my time. Maybe the universe wants to call them back to ILMC 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hahaha.. Donna you're hilarious!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Hahaha.. Donna you're hilarious!


Well I'm not the brightest tool in the shed for sure but I'm entertaining at least 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------

